# Fertilizer



## Survey0r (Nov 25, 2014)

I over-seeded my pastures last weekend and need to apply fertilizer.
Can I keep the goats on the pasture before the fertilizer has dissolved?
If they eat some will it harm them?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No. You must keep them off till it is fully dissolved. It will harm them.


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

I agree they will lick up the crystals just because... They are goats and eat strange things that aren't good for them.


----------



## mhwitt74 (Apr 18, 2016)

I know a bunch of farmers that put down 10-10-10 while their cows are grazing. Why would goats be different?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Because goats are not cows. Cows are much larger and could eat some pellets while grazing and not be affected. Personally I wouldn't have any animals out on it.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

If the fertilizer is any sort of chemical I wouldn't want to risk my goats eating it - and if it's on their field they are going to eat some of it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, if they were mine, I would leave them off of it for a while.


----------



## Survey0r (Nov 25, 2014)

I put out 200#/Ac of 34-0-0 about an hour before it rained. Twice since my post once in Dec. They now are grazing in belly high ryegrass mixed with clover.
Don't think I would have done this with 10-10-10, or other formulas they won't dissolve as quickly. They didn't appear to be interested in it but we all know goats.


----------

